# Wooden Training Bolo Blades?



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyone know a good source for these?


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 7, 2002)

hey dude if your interested,what ever you make in aluminum you can do in wood aswell ,just a hint .
let me know exactly what you want and your wish is my command as i am currently starting a business in manufacturing ma equipment ie weapons and hopefully reinactment gear.
later
jay


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2002)

I knew you did the aluminun blades but I didn't know you worked in wood as well. All I'm looking for is two training bolos. If I could bang them together like I can the rattan sticks and have them survive that'd be great but I honestly wasn't expecting to get that given the shape of a bolo. What I want is a fairly authentic shape bolo so that when I'm teaching stickwork and say "now if it was a sword, then..." then I can demonstrate what I'm talking about, with the kind of sword I am imagining it to be--with the right size and shape. No points--I've learned that even wooden points can open up the skin e.g. on the face.

It's not essential that they be wood but I was thinking cheap since it's just for showing the idea. I don't have any aluminum training knives--I just order some plastic SHARKIE blades--and some day I want to get the metal training blades because I do believe that there's a difference in mindset one gets when working with metal. But for now I just want to be able to show sword techniques with something other than a stick or a live machete, which are what I have been using. (Obviously, the live machete I just use to show its anatomy, not to work with on a partner.) Unfortunately I don't know the typical dimensions of a bolo.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 7, 2002)

arnisandyz makes some nice aluminum training blades...daggers, tantos, kerambits, and he's even made a couple of very nice swords.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 8, 2002)

When you get or have your practice bolos done, maybe you can cover them up with some kind insulation foam, attached with velcro, which will save the blades from some wear and tear


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *aluminum training blades*



For now that's overkill for what I want--I just want to be able to demo. a disarm or something to a student, not practice it or give a public demonstration.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *If I could bang them together like I can the rattan sticks and have them survive that'd be great but I honestly wasn't expecting to get that given the shape of a bolo. /B]*


*

Arnisador,

No disrespect, but even if you had a REAL bolo from the PI you wouldn't bang them around like rattan.  Steel is typically of poor quaility and the edge IS going to break if it is simply treated as a stick.  Different tactics will come out like deflecting with the flat or back of the blade to save your edge as well as more predominate slashing, thrusting and chopping motions, versus the feel of the stick.

so in short, if you want to train with a simulated bolo, treat it as if were REAL, which means no Banging together as if it were a stick!!!

Thanks for the props Cthulhu.

Peace*


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 9, 2002)

Arnisador,

Why don't you try making it yourself?  Wood is really easy to work with (unless its kamagong!!, compared to aluminum or steel).  Get a wooden blank, trace a template, cut it out with a jig saw, then use a belt sander (a disk sander on your drill will work too) to grind the edge,  finish it with fine sandpaper and limseed oil.  Probably would cost you around $10-$20 and take about an hour. (maybe a couple more if its your first).  

When I made my first out of aluminum, I had no idea what the hell I was doing, but it came out great. I've streamlined and improved since the first, its a learning experience.  I always keep one for myself of every batch I make, and I can see the evolution and pick out whick knife was made when. Its actually a lot of fun and, not to sound too corny,  I feel kind of more"connected" making my own weapons rather than buying them.  Be warned though, when people see it most likely they will want you to make them one too!


----------



## Samurai (Sep 9, 2002)

In Mark Wiley's book "Filipino Martial Culture" he has some great pictures and some wonderful text on the bolo and it's design and workmanship.  If I remember right, there is an entire chapter on this blade.

Thanks

Jeremy Bays


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Be warned though, when people see it most likely they will want you to make them one too! *



Thanks for sure!!!!  You should see and handle Andy's Guntining sword, simply awesome!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

I didn't expect to bang it edge-to-edge in the manner of a stick, but if I could make blade-to-blade (not edge-to-edge!) contact with them that'd be great. I meant that it would be ideal if I could really work with them but I all I really need is the ability to demonstrate with them.

You have too much faith in my engineering skills I'm afraid! My wife is a civil engineer and I defer to her in these areas. I'd lose three fingers trying this.


----------



## Samurai (Sep 10, 2002)

Arnisador....



> I'd lose three fingers trying this.



As long as it is the thumb, ring, and pinky fingers that are lost...you could still practice SNAKE STYLE KUNG-FU.

Hehehe

Jeremy Bays


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 17, 2002)

Not bolo per se., but try the following:

http://www.eskrimador-supplies.com/page3.html
http://www.eskrimador.com/daga.htm


Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

